

AppHarbor Build Improvements: Faster Builds And View Precompilation - dazbradbury
http://blog.appharbor.com/2012/05/07/build-improvements

======
eldavido
I noticed in your blog that you're using Amazon EC2. Why did you make this
choice? The company's compute needs, presumably fast compilation and lots of
I/O with relatively few spikes, seem exactly opposite of the tradeoffs EC2 is
engineered to do well (handling highly variable compute loads without major
I/O or compute needs)

